# How do I become a premium member?



## mully12 (Dec 12, 2019)

Can't figure it out lol


----------



## habanavee (Dec 12, 2019)

To pay for the membership (it's more like a paid member) ☺


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Best to post this question in the Community Help section.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

mully12 said:


> Can't figure it out lol











Angrysnowboarder is creating Snowboarding Content | Patreon


Become a patron of Angrysnowboarder today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




www.patreon.com


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Click on your avatar pic on the top right, go to Account Settings, then Account Upgrades.


----------

